# Conductor by Audiotech Fischer



## 4saleongrcraigslist (Oct 21, 2020)

What do you think? Go!!!









Audiotec Fischer CONDUCTOR


One-Touch Remote Control for ACO-DSPs




www.audiotec-fischer.de


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

We’ve already gone! You go:









New ACO remote control Conductor


There will be a Conductor Mount shortly for those not wanting to make the modifications to their vehicle. The Conductor is pretty killer. Trying to decide if I pull out my Director to put the Conductor in my Audi, and where it would wok best. Its already in my Optima and is quite a pleasure t...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## 4saleongrcraigslist (Oct 21, 2020)

lol, thanks for link.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

I want one. Dude on eBay said $190. A little pricey but I still want it.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Granite said:


> I want one. Dude on eBay said $190. A little pricey but I still want it.


Check with @Niebur3 for one


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

DaveG said:


> Check with @Niebur3 for one


Good call. I’m still up in the air because the p six doesn’t have ACO, so I’d have to wire in my dsp.3 which seems like overkill.


----------

